# Best way to glue Corian together



## reef12

Hi all.

Well received my 20 lbs of corian blanks today.

So how do I glue these together to form a larger block?

Anything at HD or Lowes or a store that sells this stuff.

Not bad but a lot of small pieces can't make no larger then a slim I would say.

Thanks


----------



## Freds

I have used both gorilla glue and CA.

Make sure to clamp the blanks tight.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Hey Jeff,

I use CA glue, glue the polished faces together....I spoke to a custom kitchen installer once about this, says it works well....I have made many pens that way, the seam is usually impossible to see.

Hope that works


----------



## stevers

Good info, thanks. Just got some corian and thinking about turning a couple of pens.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I have also found the thin CA works the best. I use the Thin CA and some spring clamps to grab it nice and fast. They do not have to be 100% lined up, just tight togather.


----------



## ctboy

You can also get special corian adhesive form a countertop installer. HD or Lowes might sell it to you. Or you can find it on ebay.


----------



## stevers

I thought we would see you here Lee. I still have'nt made a pen with the corian yet. Maybe this weekend. 
ctboy, how can I glue my fingers together without using CA? []


----------



## reef12

Thanks so CA it is.[]


----------



## martyb

I glue up a bit of corian for various things.  Check out the checkerboard bottle stopper in my gallery.

Depending on how your corian arrives, you probably won't always be able to glue the polished side.  When this happens, just be sure to sand the side you will be gluing.  You'll want the side perfectly flat and as smooth as possible.

When gluing, you can use medium or thin.  Medium spread before clamping.  But you can glamp and then drizzle the joint with thin and it will wick into the joint.  Thin with the wicking action will get you the best looking joint.  Just be sure to spray it with accelerator before you handle it.  There WILL be some CA on the surface that hasn't setup yet.  And the skin you leave behind on the corian will be sorely missed.  []

Beyond that, sharp tools.  Corian for me turns somewhere between acrylic and Tru-stone.  A good balance between hardness without the brittleness.


----------



## Rifleman1776

CA works fine. There is one brand that seems to work better than others because it will wick between layers clamped together. There is a tutorial somewhere on Saw Mill Creek.


----------

